# Pet microchip?



## thebirdhi (Oct 8, 2006)

Has anyone ever used a injected microchip by a sarange on their pigeon before and tracked it.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

its like a bird ring. you need to catch it and scan the bird for the chip. Its more for ID not a tracker


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Got my doggie chipped. Does that count?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i think moris wants to know if we can satalite track a pigeon using a micro chip id chip or RFID. Well we cant, we need to scan the bird manually to find an id #. usefull to find a owner of a stolen or lost bird. 

tags which track where the bird has flown is very expense. I also go big game fishing and i subscribe for fishing magazines. these trackers cost thousands of dollars and last only few days plus these are half the size of the pigeon. I dont think a pigeon can fly with these satalite trackers on


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Oh they can, just not very far. I'd guess from the perch to the ground is about the limit 

But seriously, RFID and Sat tracking pijies would be _very_ expensive. That and the fact that we still don't really know how pijies navigate, attaching any kind of transmitter might not be the best idea.


----------



## thebirdhi (Oct 8, 2006)

I mean like that dog chip there are smaller and if you inject it intot he pigeon and then the bird gets lost they can telll you where it is.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't think there are microchips that also track the bird in motion. I think microchipping an animal is an excellent idea, especially if you have valuable -- to you, not necessarily costly -- birds or if they are flyers. It may not track the bird's location for you, but if the bird is found, it will help get it back to you.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

yr best bet is the ring, can be read by all and you dont need a scanner like the rfid chip does


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Good thing about a microchip is that it's IN the bird. A band/ring can always be removed. 

The bad news is that one needs to find a "scanner."

I know pigeons have been fitted with various things for experimental tracking purposes. Don't know of any technology which allows a microchip to "track" - only for ID purposes when bird is caught.

Of course, there are scientists, who, I'm sure, are looking into the finer techniques. I see no reason why a tracking microchip can't be in the future for pigeon fanciers/racers...

Who knows, one day EVERYONE will have one! Will sure make a difference when a child/animal is "kidnapped!" If we can do this for our cars, why not our kids and animals...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Mr. Squeaks is right. The microchips are only for identification purposes. At the clinic the parrots are routinely microchiped and now almost all clinics have scanners. My vet told me that I could chip my birds, but if lost and found they might not think of scanning a pigeon.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Mr. Squeaks is right. The microchips are only for identification purposes. At the clinic the parrots are routinely microchiped and now almost all clinics have scanners.*My vet told me that I could chip my birds, but if lost and found they might not think of scanning a pigeon.*
> 
> Reti


Well then you would still need a band ... that reads...."Scan me if I'm found"


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

If you had enough money it might be possible now. The GPS tracking stuff is making large advances and it is only a matter of time before we have stuff like this. Plus it might even be afortable to the normal person.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Well then you would still need a band ... that reads...."Scan me if I'm found"


LOL, yes, you're right. 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*If you had enough money it might be possible now. The GPS tracking stuff is making large advances and it is only a matter of time before we have stuff like this. Plus it might even be afortable to the normal person.*

Oh, I agree 100%..."time" and technology keep marching on!

*(may EVEN be available now, but is till "top secret!"  *


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Well then you would still need a band ... that reads...."Scan me if I'm found"


UNLESS someone decides to remove it so the bird CAN'T be found!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

it would leave a scar so we know that the chip has been removed. also the chip is inserted into the skin of the pigeon. Pigeons do not have much skin to insert it into also the size of the 12 gg needle is huge. you can cause some serious damge with that needle. When i micro chip dogs I see the whole place red and swell up for few days and dogs cry when its put in.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*


Code:


Who knows, one day EVERYONE will have one! Will sure make a difference when a child/animal is "kidnapped!" If we can do this for our cars, why not our kids and animals...

*Just as long as it's an option and not mandatory. I've read a few articles about the plan of all animals/pets having to be chipped. Not sure how true it is but I don't need big brother in my house unless he is invited.


----------



## ivan p (Jan 10, 2007)

It would be pretty dumb to spend money on microchips and then let the hawks eat them.


----------

